# كورس ممتاز جدا للراغبيين فى الحصول على شهادة api 570



## سامح 2010 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
لقد قمت بفضل الله برفع كورس API 570
على الرابط التالى :-

http://dc256.4shared.com/download/DgqaAcLG/API_570_course_material.pdf

وهو كورس ممتاز جدا ومجمع للأكواد المطلوبة للحصول على شهادة API 570

اسأل الله أن ينفعكم به

ارجوا النشر فالدال على الخير كفاعله

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## تولين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الكورس نافع جدا وسريع التحميل من الرابط
بارك الله بك اخي وجزاك الخير وشكرا لمجهودك المميز في قسم البترول


----------



## kareemadel (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس الكود دا خاص بأي مجال ... واماكن الكورس دا فين؟؟


----------



## سامح 2010 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن اعرف من حضرتك انت من مصر ولا من اين


----------



## سامح 2010 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

حضرتك يا باشمهندس الكود ده اسمه certified piping inspector
وهى خاصة بمجال فحص المواسير فى المصافى البترولية ومحطات البيتروكيماويةز


----------



## سامح 2010 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

لو حضرتك من مصر ومهتم بهذا المجال يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى للتعرف على تفاصيل هذه الدورة وغيرها
www.cic-egypt.com
ويارب أكون قدمت لحضرتك معلومات تفيدك

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## kareemadel (29 أكتوبر 2010)

انا من مصر يا هندسة - قسم هندسة الغاز الطبيعي - هندسة بورسعيد

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح 2010 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## goodzeelaa (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسه

بس يا ريت لو يكون فيه نماذج للامتحان يبقي كويس جدا وربنا يباركلك

شكرا


----------



## سامح 2010 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*نموذج إمتحان api 570*

تفضل يا أخى الكريم نموذج إمتحان
وإن شاء الله سوف أبحث لك عن أى امتحانات اخرى

اسأل الله لك التوفيق

ارجوا النشر لمن يريد هذا الامتحان
فالدال على الخير كفاعله
نسألك الدعاء
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## عين الذيبه (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## drilling engineer (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس قسم حفر .. 
الكورس ده لو اخدته هيفيدنى ولا لأ .. من وجهة نظرك


----------



## drilling engineer (6 نوفمبر 2010)

Tech. Support قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> 
> يوجد شركة تفتيش هندسي محترمة في سيدي بشر بالإسكندريه ..قرب مسجد سيدي بشرورمادا
> 
> ...



فيه كورسات saftey هناك طيب ..
ولو فيه الشهادة بتاعة الشركة بيكون معترف بيها


----------



## سامح 2010 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بخير
بالنسة للأخ الـ Drilling engineer
فأنا لا اعتقد ان هذه الكورس فى دائرة معرفتك
ومن الأفضل أن تأخذ كورسات فى مجال عملك حتى ترقى فى مجالك
اسأل الله لك التوفيق و علو الشأن
وكل عام وأنتم بخير

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## krotokov (22 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتم انا مهندس بترول خريج السنه دي تخصص حفر وانتاج وكنت عايز اعرف هل هستفيد من كورس api 510 و api 570 وايه هي الكورسات الي ممكن استفيد منها ؟؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## abohassn72 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohey eldien (9 سبتمبر 2012)

تمام


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (14 فبراير 2015)

سامح 2010 قال:


> لو حضرتك من مصر ومهتم بهذا المجال يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى للتعرف على تفاصيل هذه الدورة وغيرها
> www.cic-egypt.com
> ويارب أكون قدمت لحضرتك معلومات تفيدك
> 
> ...



ياريت لو عندك course material من cic تنزلها لو سمحت


----------

